# Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Tap Water Filter System - Your thoughts?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Link to product

I was shopping around Petsmart the other day and came across the product listed above. Does anyone have anything to say about this? Good? Bad? Ugly?

I've read two reviews and they are mostly good (one here and one on another site). The major drawback is the $17 replacement cartidge (which I guess is rechargable) and it takes a long time to set up/use. Keep in mind this will be used on one 10g tank and a future 40g tank.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

:noidea: eh, it did it's job, but the drawbacks you mentioned get pretty annoying after a while. The cartridge didn't last long against Houston water that's for sure. I used it when I had discus, and wanted good quality water to start with. I ended up buying (3) 6gal. water jugs from a sporting goods store, and using the water dispensers at the grocery stores. That is a whole lot cheaper, and better quality water. The only draw back was lugging the water around.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Never thought of using water from the store....

One of the reviews mentioned some people on Reef Central Online Community was recharging them for free. Still waiting on my account to verify.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I have one of these filters if you are intrested i would be more than happy to sell it to you... send me a PM. As mentioned it worked well for me and gave me the quality water I wanted for breeding fish, and playing with water parameters in my planted tanks.... but as also mentioned the cartridge didnt last all that long.... I no longer really have a use for it and thats the only reason im looking to get rid of it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Burks said:


> Never thought of using water from the store....
> 
> One of the reviews mentioned some people on Reef Central Online Community was recharging them for free. Still waiting on my account to verify.


I have the free article if you want it. It's very difficult to recharge considering it's a mixed ANI/CAT resin compared to traditional DI units, and you're going to have to seperate them manually.

It's too much of a hassle, IMO. But here it is: Tap Water Purifier Recharging Article - Instructions - Gary Deutschmann

If you're interested in a professional DI unit, look into the Kent DEION200R - make sure you look at the R version, it stands for rechargeable and it's much easier since the resins are seperated. I have one and it's still working perfectly since January, although I have to admit I don't use it very often since my tap water is really good considering where I live.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's a no-brainer advice:

Get from Home Depot:
-- 1 (or even better 2) water filter canister(s).
-- Activated carbon cartridges that fit the canister(s).
-- Hoses, fittings, valves to connect the canister(s) to a water supply.

Done.

Picture of the canister and the cartridge for it:









Price for everything you need - about $40 (if you use 1 canister, canister only is about $15).

Flow out of the canister is as fast as you care to run it.
One cartridge will clean few hundred gallons of tap water. Replacement filters are $10 for a 2-pack.

--Nikolay


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Forget the AP filter, I'm going with what Niko said!

Have you personally used this setup? I was thinking of a cheap alternative so I can keep CRS in the future.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, Niko!

You're my hero of the day!!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Niko's idea is good, if you just want to clean your water. The product Burks posted also de-ionizes water. That removes hardness, right?

I have been searching for an economical alternative to a RO/DI for my ~2gallons of top off a week. Aside from buying RO?Di from a store, a $100 unit and plumbing seems the only option;(


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

dennis said:


> Niko's idea is good, if you just want to clean your water. The product Burks posted also de-ionizes water. That removes hardness, right?(


That's right. That filter will only remove the chlorine, and some of the contaminates. It will not change any of the water parameters such as hardness or pH.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Dag nabit!!!!!!!!!


----------

